
Ask HN: What are the best developer/hacker focused blogs? - BrandonWatson
I am sure we all read Coding Horror, Spolsky, Zed and Hanselman, but can this community help me identify some of the other great developer/hacker focused bloggers?
======
cruise02
Currently in my RSS reader:

* Coding the Wheel - <http://www.codingthewheel.com/>

* Good Math, Bad Math - <http://scienceblogs.com/goodmath/>

* Gödel’s Lost Letter and P=NP - <http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/>

* Polymath Programmer - <http://polymathprogrammer.com/>

* The Endeavor - <http://www.johndcook.com/blog/>

* Programming Praxis - <http://programmingpraxis.com/>

* Pragmatic Bookshelf News - <http://www.pragprog.com/news/>

* Sutter's Mill - <http://herbsutter.wordpress.com/>

* Schneier on Security - <http://www.schneier.com/blog/>

~~~
hairsupply
Second on Coding the Wheel.

------
bretthoerner
> I am sure we all read Coding Horror, Spolsky, Zed and Hanselman

Not so much.

~~~
ldh
But how do you find out about the latest FogBugz release?!?!

~~~
gloob
HN seems insistent on keeping me up to date about it. ;)

~~~
leeskye
Agreed. HN is the best aggregator for hacker/dev content

~~~
rwolf
The post you replied to appears to be referencing FogBugz specifically.

------
juliusdavies
I like Steve Yegge's archive, especially the original "internal amazon blog"
(2004-2005): <http://steve.yegge.googlepages.com/blog-rants>

Planet Apache can be interesting (an aggregator of apache committers). Extreme
variation in quality, but James Duncan Davidson and Sam Ruby and a few others
make it all worth it: <http://planet.apache.org/committers/>

Anton Chuvakin for security: <http://chuvakin.blogspot.com/>

~~~
technomancy
Sam Ruby has his own Planet set up too; I find it to be pretty relevant:
<http://planet.intertwingly.net>

------
peterbraden
What I do is use sites like Hacker news to discover other sites - if I like a
story, I'll check the rest of the site to see if the author writes
consistently good stuff, and if so subscribe.

I've found a lot of cool stuff that way.

------
biotech
<http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/>

~~~
sant0sk1
I just recently started reading that site (thanks to HN). Wow. I've never felt
so inadequate as a programmer.

~~~
hypermatt
Yeah its a great site whenever you feel your ego getting to big, it knocks you
down a few points

------
tsally
I don't have any specific blogs for you at the moment, but go with someone who
is smart but unknown. Unknowns have to produce good content to stay afloat. At
this point Coding Horror and Spolsky can get away with just about anything
because of their success. It's too easy to assume that the big names are
correct without critically thinking about their words.

------
g_
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=99426>

------
zkz
The best blogs for me, are those that are not for the great hacker public, but
for smaller audiences. Blogs about mathematics, data mining, computer vision,
and so on. Coding Horror, Spolsky and the alike only talk about generalities
and aren't really useful to me.

~~~
warfangle
Also, datamining blogs? :)

~~~
sunkencity
<http://followthedata.wordpress.com> is one

------
keyist
Sites I like from my feeds, aiming for variety:

* Joseph Miklojcik (emacs, lisp, languages) <http://jfm3-repl.blogspot.com/>

* Mauricio Fernández (functional, with ocaml focus) <http://eigenclass.org/R2/>

* Colin Percival (tarsnap, freebsd security) <http://www.daemonology.net/blog/>

* Matthew Garrett (mobile linux, power management) <http://mjg59.livejournal.com>

* Brad Fitzpatrick (memcached, pubhubsubbub) <http://advogato.org/person/bradfitz/diary.html>

* Chris Neukirchen's Trivium (all links, great jumping point) <http://chneukirchen.org/trivium/>

------
GeneralMaximus
I enjoy DadHacker a lot, partly because I enjoy anecdotes, but mostly because
Landon writes extremely well and seems like a nice guy without an agenda
(unlike Joel and friends). I also used to read _why's blog from time to time
before he vanished.

Mostly I just follow HN and proggit. I'm not very big on blogs.

------
ganley
A few of my favorites that I didn't see people list; note that many of these
are sort of combined personal blogs and programming-related (like mine -
<http://joeganley.com>):

\- <http://wilshipley.com>

\- <http://lbrandy.com>

\- <http://nedbatchelder.com>

\- <http://www.teamten.com/lawrence/writings/>

------
jodrellblank
Raymond Chen's very Windows focused The Old New Thing -
<http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/>

------
brianto2010
pkrumins has an especially enriching blog

<http://catonmat.net>

------
tgittos
Two I have in my reader:

Gödel’s Lost Letter and P=NP - <http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/>

Igvata - <http://www.igvita.com/> (Ruby based, sometimes too terse)

------
pfedor
<http://research.swtch.com/>

------
arthurk
Information Aesthetics - <http://infosthetics.com/>

The Frontal Cortex - <http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/>

------
icey
I can't believe raganwald's homoiconic hasn't been mentioned yet:

<http://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/tree/master>

------
atlei
Misc daily links:

\- <http://www.arjansworld.com>

\- <http://jasonhaley.com/blog/default.aspx>

------
judofyr
<http://hackety.org/>

…

Oh, damn :(

